# Keeping bottles from falling over



## bikerchic (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey! I'm new to collecting but I love it already. I'm not sure if this has been talked about somewhere else but I'm looking for suggetions on how to keep our cat from knocking the bottlles off of the top of my kitchen cabinets. Dang cat!


----------



## glass man (Oct 13, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM ANGIE! "THE TROUBLE WITH CATS"! KNOW A GUY THAT HAD SOME VERY RARE GA. SODAS AND HIS CAT KNOCKED THEM OFF AND THEY WERE SHATTERED! CATS ARE SO GOOD AT CLIMBING ETC. IT IS HARD TO KNOW WHAT TO DO ,BESIDES KEEPING THE CAT OUTSIDE AND I AM GUESSING YOU LOVE YOUR CAT AND THAT IS OUT OF THE QUESTION!

 WELL JUST SOME IDEAS: PUT THE BOTTLES UP IN A BOX SOME WHERE[BET YOU DON'T WANT TO DO THAT!] PUT THEM HIGH ENOUGH WHERE THE CAT CAN'T GET TO THEM.[EMPIRE STATEBUILDING?[] THE PERSON I TOLD YOU ABOUT HAD HIS BOTTLES UP HIGH SOME WAY,WHERE,CAN'T REMEMBER.
 MAYBE SOME KIND OF ADHESIVE ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BOTTLE. [DON'T KNOW WHAT,BUT THIS HAS BEEN DISCUSED A FEW TIMES ON HERE], WHEN I USED TO KEEP MINE IN THE WINDOW[TILL ONE CRACKED CAUSE OF HEAT!] I USED FISHING LINE. PUT TWO STRANDS CLOSE TO THE BOTTLES,SO THEY COULD NOT GET PAST THE FISHING LINE. 
 DID IT BY PUTTING SMALL NAILS ON EITHER SIDE OF THE BOTTLES AND TIED THE FISHING LINE FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER. 
 WORKED GREAT ,BUT I DID NOT REALISE HOW HOT IT GOT ON THE WINDOW SEAL!
 HOPE I HAVE HELPED SOME!
 MAYBE OTHERS CAN TELL YOU MORE AS I HAVE A DOG AND THANKFULLY SHE CAN'T CLIMB! THE TROUBLE I HAVE HAD IS BIRDS COMING DOWN THE CHIMNEY EACH SPRING AND GOING RIGHT AT MY BOTTLES TURNING AT THE LAST SECOND MISSING THEM![BARELY] COURSE ALL I HAD TO DO WAS BLOCK UP THE OLD CHIMNEY.[&:] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2009)

One solution:


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 13, 2009)

Ya, I do have a hutch like cyberdigger. We recently painted our kitchen, made a few changes which left me looking for something to put in the space above my kitchen cabinets. This is how my new obsession was born.
 I'm putting rope lighting up there and the bottles will be displayed there also, if I can figure out how to keep them safe. That stinkin' cat didn't care anything about getting up there till I put the bottles up there!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Bikerchic,
 You cat must love the sparkle of glass to want to climb up there so much  now that you have bottles on display. You should be very proud of it because it has a lot in common with many forum members.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! I was just considering the command strips right before I read your post lobeycat. Also maybe that white gummy stuff? My daughter hung glow in the dark stars on her ceiling with it. I'll have to go to Home Depot and check out my options.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 13, 2009)

My cat and I have alot in common I guess.  


> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Bikerchic,
> You cat must love the sparkle of glass to want to climb up there so muchÂ  now that you have bottles on display. You should be very proud of it because it has a lot in common with many forum members.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2009)

I have had the same problem.  I had to put all of my bottles away because of my kitten.  I also keep a lot of doors closed.  I hope you find a solution.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 13, 2009)

i had the same thing with the cat and the top of my cabinets.asked a vet and he told me what works, a water gun. everytime the cat tried to get up there i hit her with a squrt from the water gun and she went running[] it took some time but after maybe two weeks just me picking up the water gun had her second guessing. now she likes the ground just fine[].~matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> One solution:


 looking good charlie!!


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 13, 2009)

We've tried the sqiurt bottle for other things. He just figured out he needs to misbehave while no one is watching. ;D Also, I'm afraid I would squirt and he would jump off bringing bottles with him.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a great idea, sweetrelease.  I should try that with my little terror.  Bikerchic, try squirting him if you can catch him in the act of jumping or climbing up to the bottles, or if he just gets in the area.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 14, 2009)

One more thing, there is a spray you can buy on Drs. Foster and Smith's website to prevent cats from clawing at furniture.  I haven't tried it, but it may also repel them is applied to the area where the bottles are.


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2009)

All of my good bottles are in cabinets behind glass. I also use the woodwork around my interior doorways and windows as bottle shelves. Eight feet high is safe, my kitties couldn't get to those bottles with a pound of catnip and custom-made, spring-loaded paw boots []. I love cats, but their natural curiosity and sense of adventure makes them unwilling "bottle predators". I have never lost a bottle to a cat collision. It's not good luck, I simply made it impossible for them to reach them. As much as I would like to display some bottles out in the open at eye level, I don't even think about it!  ~Jim


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

im allergic to cats, cant have em. i feel lucky. im not a cat person anyway. a 2 year old and a one year old is enough for me to keep my bottles away from.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 14, 2009)

We picked this up (not for this place tho) as everything was cramped on 1 shelf in the china hutch.  Filled that up and still have bottles in the china hutch.  If you have the room, they do come bigger.  We didn't.  We have a cat too but he only like to get on the table at night when we aren't looking.  Shelving beyond cat reach is also good, but open shelves still make me nervous about falling glass.

 http://www.theaccentfurniture.com/Accent-Furniture/Curio-and-Display/Edwardian-II-Curio-Pulaski-p-19655.html


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> custom-made, spring-loaded paw boots []


 
 LOL!  That's cute!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

I have 2 cats, a well behaved senior and a devilishly rambunkshus little furry spazzmatician. Sometimes, the young'n will pull a small med off the shelf and bat it around the floor, until it gets lodged somewhere only rediscoverable by a major furniture shift, but so far no breakage.. and I only wish I had video footage of my little kitty navigating her way through a tabletop-full of bottles, without so much as teetering one.. cats are amazing creatures..


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 15, 2009)

at one time someone mentioned museum gel or wax  or bards tacky wax...?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to have my bottles in my shop window, and one fine Spring day, I had the doors open and in flies a house wren, sees me and heads straight for the bottles, bumps my Coverts Balm of Life and into the window, and just stopped between the Coverts and Brinkerhoffs.  I gently picked up the little feller and took him outside and set him down.  It sat there for probably 10 minutes before flying off.  Maybe it scared him as much as it did me.  Changed my drawers and my display methods that day.  Only the good Lord knows how and why I dodged that bullet.


----------



## coreya (Oct 15, 2009)

I Love cats, they taste like chicken!!!!


----------



## potstone (Oct 16, 2009)

I have had these bottles on top of my cabinet for years.
 They are held down with Museum Gel. I have two cats,
 but only one jumps up on the cabinet. This particular crazy cat named "Ivan" after (Ivan The Terrible) weighs 20 lbs and when he's excited and starts running, he jumps on everything. He
 will do anything to get you to chase him and he knows when he is on top of the bottle cabinet you will do just that. When you jump up screaming and run toward him, he jumps off the cabinet, runs away at the speed of light and enjoys every moment of the frenzy he created.
 Screaming and yelling at him does nothing. He thinks it's all part of the game. The Museum
 Gel has held my bottles in place to where his body weight has not been able to knock
 them over. Yes I did have cat breakage not that long ago but that was a situation where I
 was going through a few box's of bottles and not paying attention to the cat and my bottles
 on top of a card board box. The cat jumped on the card board box and two bottles fell off
 on to a concrete floor. Ironically it was the other cat I own.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 16, 2009)

It sounds like I should get some museum gel. Where do you get something like that?


----------



## potstone (Oct 16, 2009)

I had bought the Museum Gel on QVC a few years back.
   You can buy it on eBay now for the same price.


----------

